# Accurist Clerkenwell/ rough as*



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

following from kanab22 Accurist Clerkenwell thread, I asked how the case back came off , pull or twist, well it was pull, so I pulled it , battery replaced, problem don't have a case back tool/press & it needed it, so improvised in a rough as* mechanics way :laugh: , worked a treat .

deano

inside a crackenwell!










rough mechanics way of watchmaking :laugh:



















Fixed :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> following from kanab22 Accurist Clerkenwell thread, I asked how the case back came off , pull or twist, well it was pull, so I pulled it , battery replaced, problem don't have a case back tool/press & it needed it, so improvised in a rough as* mechanics way :laugh: , worked a treat .
> 
> deano
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Some big boys tools


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I've shut one in a door jam before now.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

14lb Sledge, works every time!! :laugh:


----------

